# Frame Mounts for a 89 Ford Ranger



## mykl (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a 1989 Ford Ranger 4WD. I bought a used Fisher Snowcaster 8ft plow. I know this plow is most likely a little heavy for this truck but that's what I have. I need to know where I can get the brackets that mount on the frame that will fit the Ford. Somewhere in the central Mass. area would be good. 
I'm considering adding some air shocks to the front to help beef up suspension. Only to be used on the farm.
If you can help or advise, it would be appreciated.
Thanks in Advance...


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm pretty sure your gonna have to fab up mounts to put an 8' blade on a ranger. To the best of my knowledge the only plow mounts available for that truck were for smaller home-owner plows (6.5' or 7') and are not compatible with your 8' blade. The 8' speedcast blade is going to be grossly overweight for the front end of your truck and i'm guessing the truck will be way underpowered to push it as well. You may want to re-consider this combination.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

U will snap the front end of that truck. Any of those year rangers needed air bags in the coils or you will snap the front end. Forget the 8' plow, find something smaller.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mykl;423206 said:


> I have a 1989 Ford Ranger 4WD. I bought a used Fisher Snowcaster 8ft plow.
> If you can help or advise, it would be appreciated.
> Thanks in Advance...


Don't do it. You'll kill the truck, fast!


----------



## mykl (Nov 2, 2007)

*8ft fisher on ford ranger*

OK, Thanks to all for the info. 
Anyone want to swap an 8ft fisher with all hardware, incl pump, controls and lights for a smaller plow that will fit the Ford Ranger? I'm willing to swap + $ for one I can bolt right on.
Thanks.


----------

